# Bindung logische Operatoren



## JanHH (5. Feb 2013)

Hallo,

eigentlich keine java-Frage, sondern eine allgemeine.. 

gemäß Regeln wie "punkt vor Strich" ist es ja auch so, das ein AND stärker bindet als ein OR.

Also

a and b or c

entspricht dem Ausdruck (a and b) or c.

Aber wie ist das mit xor?

a or b xor c?

ist das

(a or b) xor c

oder

a or (b xor c)?

Wie ist das XOR in der Bindungsstärke da bei AND und OR einzusortieren?

Gruß+Danke


----------



## DrZoidberg (5. Feb 2013)

Operator Precedence in Java


----------



## ThreadPool (5. Feb 2013)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> gemäß Regeln wie "punkt vor Strich" ist es ja auch so, das ein AND stärker bindet als ein OR. [...]



Explizit gibts solche Regeln in der Aussagenlogik IMHO nicht. Es wird aber oft eine "gängige" Reihenfolge angenommen welche meist Nicht, Und, Oder entspricht. Das muss aber nicht sein, es kann auch durchaus eine andere Reihenfolge festgelegt werden, man muss es eben nur explizit angeben.

Zurück zu deinem speziellen Fall, schreib es einfach um anstelle von p xor q nimmst du (p und nicht q) oder (q und nicht p) und deine Frage erledigt sich von selbst.  Für Java, siehe Dr. Zoidberg.


----------



## xehpuk (5. Feb 2013)

Afaik gilt nur: ¬ vor ∧, ∨ vor ⇒ vor ⇔


----------



## JanHH (11. Feb 2013)

hmhm. Sag ich einfach mal danke (und nehme als Reihenfolge: and, xor, or).


----------

